# Hi everyone.



## Wingsingh (Mar 2, 2013)

Just thought I'd start this thread in this part of the forum to get to know you all.

I've been practising Wing Chun now for 8 months in Ipswich, (England) in the Master Wong system.

Wing Chun has had many benefits for me such as, weight loss, fitness, strength, confidence and has given me a clear focus in life.

Anyways, I might us well ask you all a question: What's the main benefit you've gotten from practising Wing Chun?

I look forward to speaking to you all.


----------



## wtxs (Mar 2, 2013)

Wingsingh said:


> Just thought I'd start this thread in this part of the forum to get to know you all.
> 
> I've been practising Wing Chun now for 8 months in Ipswich, (England) in the Master Wong system.
> 
> ...



An addiction which I can't quit!  If you want to call that an benefit.


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Mar 3, 2013)

Aside from the addiction and the exiting martial arts; I would have to say the best thing I've gained from WT, is gaining some of the best friends a guy could ask for, and getting the opprotunity to meet new people all over the world with the same intrest.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## Wingsingh (Mar 3, 2013)

Another question for you guys is do you train full-contact in your school? (I was going to start another thread with this question, but It's probably been discussed)

In our system we do. We wear chest pads and shin pads.


----------



## Dirtymeat (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 3, 2013)

Wingsingh said:


> Another question for you guys is do you train full-contact in your school? (I was going to start another thread with this question, but It's probably been discussed)
> 
> In our system we do. We wear chest pads and shin pads.



We don't train "full contact" every class, but it is part of the curriculum.  Black eyes, busted lips, the occasional broken noses, KO's, and cracked ribs.. . not something most students want to deal with on a regular basis.   We all have day jobs to go to the next day.  

We have had more frequent sessions recently, while gearing up for competition.. . I have to say I stay sore for longer these days than I used to.


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## FullPotentialMA (Mar 5, 2013)

Welcome!
The benefits of Wing Chun Kung Fu practice are many: fitness, self defense, and a calm mind.


----------



## Harm0nys0ul (Mar 16, 2013)

I myself just joined this forum as well, it looked interesting.   I learned wing Chun from Ip Ching lineage.  My main benefit I got from Wing Chun, control over myself.


----------



## Wingsingh (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi again people. I was wondering if anyone on here has got any experience with calf strains. I've got a slight strain from training, and i was wondering how long I shouldn't train for? And any tips for healing? Any other advice would be great.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 19, 2013)

Wingsingh said:


> Hi again people. I was wondering if anyone on here has got any experience with calf strains. I've got a slight strain from training, and i was wondering how long I shouldn't train for? And any tips for healing? Any other advice would be great.



How bad is the strain? Is it painful to walk on it?

Im not a doctor, but so long as it isnt a severe strain, id say RICE. Google it


----------



## Wingsingh (Mar 19, 2013)

Slight pain while walking. I've done RICE. how long shouldn't i train?


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 19, 2013)

Wingsingh said:


> Slight pain while walking. I've done RICE. how long shouldn't i train?


Dont take my word for it, but about one week. Ive only known three people with calf injuries - Each lasted just under a week.


----------



## Wingsingh (Mar 19, 2013)

Cheers. I cycle to training, maybe that contributed to my injury. Am anxious to get back because I don't want to get behind, but am also worried if i rush back I could be out for longer.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 19, 2013)

Better safe than sorry, especially when you have your current mentality, if you we're overworrying.. than it'd be get back on the horse, don't waste time!


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 19, 2013)

Wingsingh said:


> Cheers. I cycle to training, maybe that contributed to my injury. Am anxious to get back because I don't want to get behind, but am also worried if i rush back I could be out for longer.


Dont rush back into it - I reckon you could get away with just not using your leg. Can you train without using one leg for anything other than some light pivoting and stepping?


----------



## Ediaan (Mar 26, 2013)

The main benefits for me is a great 2nd family, fitness and confidence.


----------



## Wingsingh (Mar 26, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Dont rush back into it - I reckon you could get away with just not using your leg. Can you train without using one leg for anything other than some light pivoting and stepping?



I trained Sunday and Monday. The calf felt fine, I didn't have any problems pivoting or stepping or with chop kicks for blocking kicks.

My next class is Wednesday, but I want to get some practice in tonight at home. Do you guys think I should train or take it easy, because I've been told calf strains can flare up again if you push it.


----------



## geezer (Mar 26, 2013)

To continue training carefully or take a rest after an injury? That's a tough one, since some injuries are uncomfortable, but not serious, while others may not appear too bad at first but are in fact quite serious. Unless you get examined by a well qualified medical professional, how can you be sure? And getting to a good doctor can be time consuming, expensive and still not give you a clear answer.

Right now I'm in the same situation, nursing a messed up knee. I've scaled back my training for the last month, and wear a brace during class. Still, I'm not getting better. In fact, the only time it doesn't hurt a bit -- ironically --- _is when I'm training! _Go figure. So anyway, I bit the bullet and made an appointment today to see a good sports-medicine orthopedic specialist in a couple of weeks. He's the same guy who did a good job reconstructing my ACL on my other knee, is my same age, and even has some martial arts experience. Can't beat that.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 26, 2013)

geezer said:


> . He's the same guy who did a good job reconstructing my ACL on my other knee, is my same age, and even has some martial arts experience. Can't beat that.



I bet you can take him...but don't tell him about your knee, he'll use it to his advantage


----------

